# iwl4695 and wicd - close but no cigar!  [SOLVED]

## MandM

I think I am very close to getting my wireless up and running.  Since I totally suck at using wpa_supplicant, I've gone with wicd (due to issues with NetworkManager).  

I finally got through the wiki on setting up the iwl4965 driver and cards: 

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl4965                89716  0 

mac80211              113292  1 iwl4965

```

```
$ dmesg|grep -i iwl

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23k

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'
```

I have the interface up and running:

```
 $ iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Miller-Net"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

And can see my network:

```
$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning 

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0D:93:82:C3:AC

                    ESSID:"Miller-Net"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=88/100  Signal level=-44 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000001fd6776988

```

However, when I try to connect, I get the following in /var/log/messages:

```
Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0d:93:82:c3:ac

Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0d:93:82:c3:ac (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: authenticated

Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: associate with AP 00:0d:93:82:c3:ac

Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: mismatch in privacy configuration and mixed-cell disabled - abort association

Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:0d:93:82:c3:ac, but not in authenticate state - ignored

Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:0d:93:82:c3:ac, but not in authenticate state - ignored

Jul 14 14:02:37 hart-itg-mill-l wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

```

I must be missing something... 

Anyone see the fly in my wifi-ointment?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you check your router configuration encryption and post the result

----------

## MandM

Thanks for the checkin:

I'm using an Apple Airport Extreme

Its using wpa2 personal encryption

Channel: 1 (automatic)

Radio Mode: 802.11b/g

Multicast Rate: 2Mbps

Group Key Timeout: 1 hour

Not sure what info you need, but that is the basics.

EDIT...

Here's the wireless_config settings from another laptop running wicd....

```
[00:0D:93:82:C3:AC]

afterscript = None

bssid = 00:0D:93:82:C3:AC

ip = None

quality = 70

gateway = None

use_global_dns = False

strength = -74

encryption = True

beforescript = None

hidden = False

channel = 1

essid = Wireless-Net

use_static_ip = False

has_profile = True

netmask = None

key = [i][b]password[/b][/i]

enctype = wpa

dns3 = None

dns2 = None

dns1 = None

use_static_dns = False

encryption_method = WPA2

mode = Master

disconnectscript = None

automatic = True

```

Thanks again!

----------

## MandM

This is odd...

I'm not sure this is an issue with wicd, but my wireless setup...

I'm using the same config from another laptop and the same kernel.  The only difference is the hardware itself (and the drivers obviously).

After taking a look at the wicd logs and /var/log/messages, I'm thinking it's got something to do with the drivers:

```
2008/07/17 14:15:09 :: wpa_supplicant rescan forced...

2008/07/17 14:15:11 :: wpa_supplicant rescan forced...

2008/07/17 14:15:14 :: wpa_supplicant rescan forced...

2008/07/17 14:15:16 :: wpa_supplicant rescan forced...

2008/07/17 14:15:19 :: wpa_supplicant rescan forced...

2008/07/17 14:15:21 :: wpa_supplicant rescan forced...

2008/07/17 14:15:23 :: canceling connection attempt

2008/07/17 14:15:25 :: exiting connection thread

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: setting use global dns to 0

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: setting use global dns to boolean False

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: setting global dns

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: global dns servers are

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: setting wired interface eth0

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: setting wpa driver wext

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: checking dhcp...

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: checking dhcp...

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: checking dhcp...

2008/07/17 14:16:25 :: checking dhcp...

2008/07/17 14:16:48 :: Connecting to wireless network Miller-Net

2008/07/17 14:16:48 :: Putting interface down

2008/07/17 14:16:48 :: Setting false IP...

2008/07/17 14:16:48 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant, and any dhcp clients

2008/07/17 14:16:48 :: Flushing the routing table...

2008/07/17 14:16:48 :: Generating psk...

2008/07/17 14:16:48 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2008/07/17 14:16:48 :: Putting interface up...

2008/07/17 14:17:00 :: wpa_supplicant rescan forced...

2008/07/17 14:17:08 :: wpa_supplicant authentication may have failed.

2008/07/17 14:17:08 :: exiting connection thread

```

I've installed the current set up using the wiki's howto for iwl4965 and have configured the kernel as described and emerged the 4965-ucode package.  Thats all I can see to do for config.  I've added the mac80211 as a module (as the how to states) and am now going to try to put it in the kernel directly. 

Am I missing anything else?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you read this thread and only change iwl3945 for iwl4965 : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-697538-highlight-iwl3945.html

Also, can you post this plz :

```

# lsmod

# equery iwl

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## MandM

Ok...  I'm reading through the link you posted.  While I'm on that, heres the info you requested:

```
localhost  # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               7090596  0 

iwl4965                97780  0 

mac80211              113292  1 iwl4965

localhost  # equery list|grep iwl

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20

localhost  # rmmod iwl4965

localhost  # modprobe iwl4965

localhost  # dmesg|tail

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

```

Thanks again!

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, I have a good news, your Iwl4965 seems to be good, so I would like to know if you want to use the combinaison of /etc/conf.d/net and wpa_supplicant, because with this method, I'm sure that I will be able to make your wifi connection working ?

```

# equery list wpa

```

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="your_SSID"

   psk="your_passphrase"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

So, in that exemple,I'm using WPA2 with the CCMP(AES) algorithme method. So, can you set that kind of encryption inside your router.

----------

## d2_racing

We can even try this config, that I'm sure will work on your box :

```

network={

  ssid="Miller-Net"

  psk="your_passphrase"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

```

And to check if this thing is working, just reboot and run this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# wpa_cli status

```

Don't forget to emerge wpa_supplicant  :Smile: 

----------

## MandM

Hmm...

I'll have to give that a try!  I've been interested in learning wpa_supplicant (I believe WICD uses it under the covers).  Just out of curiosity, (since I'm at work now), I've also got a WPA2 Enterprise network connection.  It uses AES/PEAP with a radius -> Active Directory Authentication.  

How would I set up a username/password authentication conf for that network?

or... more importantly, is there a good resource to see these settings and configure them myself?

Thanks again! -- great info!

----------

## d2_racing

I never used WPA2 Enterprise, I cannot help you with that.

----------

## MandM

I've been working on this all morning.  I think I'm close...

Here are my configs:

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1 

#

#  Work Network

network={

        ssid="Work-Net"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        pairwise=CCMP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="user.name"

        password="password"

}

# Home Network

network={

        ssid="Miller-Net"

        psk="password"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

}

```

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

I'm guessing that I can just copy my /etc/init.d/net.lo to /etc/init.d/wlan0 ... correct?

As far as modules go, I should see these, right?

```
iwl4965                97780  0

mac80211              113292  1 iwl4965 
```

So I've tried the following:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

and

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 
```

And both bomb out with this:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - 
```

So... I know I'm missing something!

Thanks again for looking this over!

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you just post the result of this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

Just to be sure, run this :

```

# ln -sfn /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

And after that  :

```

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl3945

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# dmesg | tail

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *MandM wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ...

 

Plz add this : priority=5 and priority= 10 

So, use this config instead :

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1 

#

#  Work Network

network={

        ssid="Work-Net"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        pairwise=CCMP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="user.name"

        password="password"

        priority=5

}

# Home Network

network={

        ssid="Miller-Net"

        psk="password"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        priority=10

}

```

I guess that when you will be able to use the Home Network it will be a maner of time for your Work network to works.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this command :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

----------

## MandM

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this command :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
> ...

 

Here you go... doesn't look right to me, but I've never looked here before!

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1673 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:23:12:10:9d", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4229 (iwl4965)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:e8:8d:73:3b", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

```

And here is the previous output you requested:

```
# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

 

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                          [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

# dmesg|tail

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:18:39:81:7b:2c timed out

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:39:81:7b:2c

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:39:81:7b:2c

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:39:81:7b:2c

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:18:39:81:7b:2c timed out

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:39:81:7B:2C   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=DISCONNECTED

```

UGH... not sure why it's not showing the drivers...  

Thanks again!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that everything is fine, because after you run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 your SSID is now linksys instead of Miller-Net...

Can you post your current router config and also your /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant plz.

----------

## MandM

Yeah, my neighbor's router is the "linksys"  Not sure why I'm picking up on that one... I cut and pasted your wpa_supplicant.conf file....

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

#

#  Work Network

network={

        ssid="Work-Net"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        pairwise=CCMP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="user.name"

        password="password"

        priority=5

}

# Home Network

network={

        ssid="Miller-Net"

        psk="password"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        priority=10

} 
```

And here is my iwlist output:

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0D:93:82:C3:AC

                    ESSID:"Miller-Net"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=92/100  Signal level=-38 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000047912fbf51

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:16:B6:38:AA:B9

                    ESSID:"zombie"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=42/100  Signal level=-84 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000009fe35cc825

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:18:39:81:7B:2C

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=38/100  Signal level=-86 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000134c27cbfc

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:12:0E:6F:2D:19

                    ESSID:"reginald"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=35/100  Signal level=-88 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000016d0c0c48fe

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:1C:10:29:47:19

                    ESSID:"Miriam"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=54/100  Signal level=-76 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000002df968f97

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:14:BF:16:5F:97

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=45/100  Signal level=-82 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000016d0c582b33

```

I'm lost on this one.... still

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, no problem, try this config instead :

```

network={ 

   ssid="Miller-Net" 

   psk="password" 

   proto=WPA2 

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

   pairwise=CCMP 

   group=CCMP 

   priority=9999 

} 

```

Your router is set as WPA2 not WPA, so I changed a couple of things and try this one plz and post this :

Plz keep your router as WPA2, it's perfect.

```

# rmmod iwl4965 

# modprobe iwl4965 

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# iwconfig 

# wpa_cli

# ifconfig -a

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## MandM

Grrr... still getting linksys...

```

#/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                                                       [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:BF:16:5F:97   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1C:23:12:10:9D  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3980 (3.8 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:E8:8D:73:3B  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1885 (1.8 Kb)  TX bytes:1769 (1.7 Kb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-E8-8D-73-3B-38-80-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

#wpa_cli

> status

wpa_state=DISCONNECTED

> list

network id / ssid / bssid / flags

0   Work-Net   any   

1   Miller-Net   any   

# dmesg|tail

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:bf:16:5f:97 timed out

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:bf:16:5f:97

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:bf:16:5f:97

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:bf:16:5f:97

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:bf:16:5f:97 timed out

```

Although I did feel a lot more stupid than usual when you pointed out the wpa2 thing...

----------

## MandM

Ok -very odd.  I rebooted twice after changing the configs.  No luck.  I left my laptop unplugged all night and when I plugged it back in...  I'm connected. And confused.

It seems you've fixed it d2_racing!

Not sure if it's important, but even with a connection, I'm still seeing this on starting up the interface:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                                                       [ ok ]

th param 4 value 0x0 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *
```

I don't see that in dmesg or in /var/log/messages, so I'm guessing it's not a big deal?

Anyway I am very greatful!

Wow - thank you so much for your incredible insight!

----------

## d2_racing

Your WPA error is a not error, I don't know how to fix it , but like me you can connect to your AP at last  :Smile: 

----------

## MandM

Sounds good to me!

Thank you SO MUCH for your help!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

